

Megabits to a farm: Getting Internet to a hacker camp - jonty
http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/95545988673/megabits-to-a-farm-getting-internet-to-a-hacker-camp

======
jonty
We swore we'd never do a microwave link again after 2012:
[http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/27143646219/emf-camp-the-
site-a...](http://blog.emfcamp.org/post/27143646219/emf-camp-the-site-and-
networking)

~~~
devicenull
Half your pictures in that post are unavailable.

------
quantisan
Well here's a business idea -- Wifi/Cell Trucks. Like water trucks, food
trucks, for big outdoor events.

~~~
BuildTheRobots
I can't imagine you'd ever get the bandwith or data allowance... 480mbit is a
whole lot of LTE dongles ;)

edit: actually that's not entirely true. A Class 5 device has a theoretical
peak downstream of 300mbit. Real world might not live upto the hype though...

